# Rhodium investment



## hokeypokey (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone here have experience investing in rhodium? The price of rhodium has been interesting the past year and I'm seriously considering investing in this metal. I'm not investor savy and don't want to make an expensive mistake so any experienced advice would be a great help.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 28, 2015)

You can look here.

http://www.businessinsider.com/this-exists-a-rhodium-etf-2011-5


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 28, 2015)

"The ETF is linked to the rhodium spot price and is back by allocated rhodium."

I do have hard time to believe this even that it is german bank. Way too many of gold or silver ETF claimed the same only to be busted as scam. Even serious banks did not have that allocated metals what they claimed and charged clients storage fees. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 28, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> "The ETF is linked to the rhodium spot price and is back by allocated rhodium."
> 
> I do have hard time to believe this even that it is german bank. Way too many of gold or silver ETF claimed the same only to be busted as scam. Even serious banks did not have that allocated metals what they claimed and charged clients storage fees. :mrgreen:



Yea I agree. I wouldn't purchase it. Too risky IMHO. :roll:


----------



## Grelko (Oct 28, 2015)

If you look at the charts, it seems like every 10 years or so, it has a decent flare up.

If you would go by that, you'd still need to wait another year or 2 but, I wouldn't even think about risking anything unless it dropped under 650 first (it's at 760 now), but even then no one really knows, because there's been other times that it's dropped clear down into the 1-200 range. It's been hanging around 775 for a bit, but a couple days ago it dropped from 775 to 760 within a few hours.




Barren Realms 007 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Even serious banks did not have that allocated metals what they claimed and charged clients storage fees. :mrgreen:
> ...



If you did happen to buy any, try to get rhodium bullion/bars, that you keep at home or something, just incase certain banks go bottom up, and make sure you know people that trade it.

If it were me "if I had the money for it", I would wait a couple months to see how prices are by then.


----------



## hokeypokey (Oct 28, 2015)

Good advice. I'm thinking that even if it did drop to some crazy low it would definitely rise again. My hopes are to double my investment in one to two years. Maybe even triple or more or lose but that's the gamble in investing I guess. Rhodium just seems different than the other precious metal investments to me. It seems to me that it will always have some serious value. I'm not basing that statement on any education I have just a feeling. I don't know any rhodium buyers so I'm leaning towards sponge that's held in a company's holdings waiting to sell when the time is right. My research tells me that is better than bullion but please teach me what is the right way to go about doing a rhodium investment because I know that I know little in this field. I'm willing to listen and learn.


'


----------



## Grelko (Oct 29, 2015)

hokeypokey said:


> Good advice. I'm thinking that even if it did drop to some crazy low it would definitely rise again. My hopes are to double my investment in one to two years. Maybe even triple or more or lose but that's the gamble in investing I guess. Rhodium just seems different than the other precious metal investments to me. It seems to me that it will always have some serious value. I'm not basing that statement on any education I have just a feeling. I don't know any rhodium buyers so I'm leaning towards sponge that's held in a company's holdings waiting to sell when the time is right. My research tells me that is better than bullion but please teach me what is the right way to go about doing a rhodium investment because I know that I know little in this field. I'm willing to listen and learn.
> 
> 
> '



If it did drop to some crazy low number, I'd try to buy some even if it was just for a long term investment. (Like I should have done, when silver was close to $4/Toz back in 1999/2000)

I've never actually invested "yet", because of my lack of funds, but I've been looking at charts/stocks forever :lol: "I was probably about 10 when I first got interested in it"

I also feel that it will always have value. It's for 3-way catalytic converters, nuclear reactors, jewelry, making fiberglass, electronics, for hardening and improving corrosion resistance, X-rays, etc.

Also, what wiki doesn't tell you 8) ,is that it has been "tested" in nanobiotechnology as an anti-tumor treatment for breast cancer, leukemia, and most likely a completely seperate long list of other things that wouldn't be posted online. It has something to do with the K562 cells in bone marrow, so I figure it would probably be used to make different types of medicine in 10 years or so, once all of the testing is finished.

Sponge form sounds like it would be better for trading, since it would be easier for a company to use it, without having to re-melt/dissolve it from bullion/bar form first. I personally like having the actual items, to make sure I know where they are, instead of bouncing around in some (possibly non-existant) form or another between companies, but thats just me.

I'm not sure about investing in Rhodium, but you can buy/sell it on Kitco and many other places online.

I would still probably wait a bit if you did decided to get any, because it's been going down slowly for a while now, but judging by the last 5 years of a pretty steady decline, it could finally bottom out soon. Makes me wanna look into it a bit more.


----------



## Lou (Oct 29, 2015)

I invest in it.

I think it is a good buy.

You can buy the material outright and take delivery or hold it in a pool account (I have customers that do that with me). 

You can also "lease it and leave it" if you're a hardcore speculator--leave the rhodium at a refinery and do a long term lease.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 29, 2015)

I am pretty bullish on metals and I say it is a good investment. The catch is if you want it as a coin or as 1 ounce bars or even 10 ounce bars, they are getting a $150 an ounce premium these days. If you are in it for speculation, the metal has to move just to cover your investment, the premiums for gold are much less. 

I only believe in investing in metals one way, physical metal. I like the metal in my safe, this way if I open the safe one day and it is empty there is only one possibility, my wife! When the bank tells you you cannot take delivery you have to get lawyers involved and everybody loses.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not sure if NTR metals is still doing this, but if they are it's the best way I have found to obtain coined metals.

You have to have a business and then create an account with NTR Metals or as they are called now Elemetal. When you have refined metal to sell, instead of selling you trade straight across for the same value in weight, in coined metal. They sell for above spot so trading straight across in this way will immediately add more value to the metal you refined.

Scott


----------



## Grelko (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going to stick with the idea of waiting for a bit longer for now. While I was sleeping, it went down another $15. 

I don't check into "futures" often, because that can change drastically if someone comes out with a new invention etc, but I do look into the stockpiles, some mining companies, buisnesses that may combine, charts over the years, and especially what the material is actually used for. (Most of the time I'm just playing videogames though :lol: )

Right now, it seems like it's just being used for the same old things like catalytic converters, which takes up around 80%, so it's most likely going down slowly, since people would eventually get bored of hanging onto it for a long time, or just need/want the money for something else.


----------



## hokeypokey (Oct 29, 2015)

Lou, you said you have customers that invest in rhodium then hold it in a pool account. Please explain that process. What are the fees involved with that kind of investment when buying and selling the metal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 4, 2015)

Personally, I think that if you don't have a handle on what drives the rhodium price up or down (which I sure don't), you shouldn't invest in it. Generally, I understand stocks (and only the most basic of options), so I stick to that. I never speculate or day-trade.

Did you refine some? Cool. Keep it. Sell it when you need the cash. I must admit I'm intrigued by what Noble said about NTR/Elemetal, though. 

Admittedly, I have time to decide--I haven't even started refining yet. Just readin' and accumulating labware & basic chems


----------



## Mark Messa (Nov 4, 2015)

hokeypokey said:


> Anyone here have experience investing in rhodium?


I'm not an experienced investor in rhodium, but I do have some knowledge about investments in general that might be useful.



hokeypokey said:


> [...] don't want to make an expensive mistake so any experienced advice would be a great help.


Are you interested in the physical metal or in paper ETF?


----------



## hokeypokey (Nov 4, 2015)

What's the best way to invest in rhodium? It's true Upcyclist that I dont have a clue on what drives the rhodium price and should probably be extremely careful if I do decide to invest in it. It's just something I have an interest in.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 5, 2015)

I should point out that I do have a sort of "play" fund--it's a small 401(k)-turned-IRA. Investments in that IRA are specifically "well see what it does, and if I lose it, oh well". You could do something similar, or at least decide ahead of time how much you want to limit your play in rhodium (or metals, or commodities in general). 

For example: "I suspect it might be worthwhile, but I'll only use 1% of my retirement fund for precious metals commodities until I'm more comfortable with that market. I'm going to start with 0.5% in rhodium and 0.5% in gold."


----------



## Jpost (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Rhodium Investment

Rhodium one of the most exotic metals in the world.100 times rarer than gold.. 150 times more expensive than silver.
and it is the most expensive of all precious metals.Yet no matter its rarity or cost, this metal is absolutely vital to the rapidly recovering automobile industry.
From my own experience I can guide you that Rhodium is exceedingly rare and there are no pure rhodium mines in existence now days .
So if the supply of rhodium is short, prices will rise drastically.

Here I have a graphical representation ..You can have a look :







With such a limited supply, rhodium doesn't come cheap. It is the most expensive of all precious metals.

In the past 6 months alone, rhodium prices have risen 270%. Take a look:






*Making an Investment* In Rhodium is difficult because rhodium is a non-exchange traded commodity and cannot be bought using futures,therefore I suggest investors can now buy the physical metal and the main downside to investing in this rhodium is that the premium for bars and coins are outrageously high.
Premium for One rhodium bar was around 20% when compared to gold whose avg premium was 5% only.

The ultimate choice is yours ..From my experience i have guided you.
I have some useful links which can be beneficial for you.
Links:
http://blog.goldeneaglecoin.com/investing-rhodium/
http://www.reuters.com/article/rhodium-investment-idUSL6N0GA2XY20130812


----------



## alexxx (Mar 1, 2016)

Stick only to physical. 

Everything else is a fart in the wind...


----------



## scrappappy (Mar 1, 2016)

I would be very cautious about investing in Rhodium for the next few years. There has been a surge in subprime auto loans and and the loans are being packaged in derivatives just like happened in the last housing bubble. Not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm generally under the impression that one invests in precious metals as a hedge against falling markets, not "because it's a great investment opportunity". When selecting a hedge, you want something stable--not something that's so volatile it looks like Jpost's second graph. 

I personally would equate buying rhodium with speculating in foreign exchange rates. It's subject to many things, not all of which are predictable, and many of which are state-manipulated (governments setting exchange rates for their currency or monopolizing world production of a mineral resource--see also rare earth metals). If you just like wild rides and volatility, go for it!


----------



## Grelko (Mar 1, 2016)

Grelko said:


> If you would go by that, you'd still need to wait another year or 2 but, I wouldn't even think about risking anything unless it dropped under 650 first *(it's at 760 now)*, but even then no one really knows, because there's been other times that it's dropped clear down into the 1-200 range. It's been hanging around 775 for a bit, but a couple days ago it dropped from 775 to 760 within a few hours.


 My post was on October 28th, 2015.



Jpost said:


> In the past 6 months alone, rhodium prices have risen 270%. Take a look:



As of right now, March 1st, 2016, Rhodium is at $667. The chart that you posted was from 1992 - 2009.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 2, 2016)

I guess the actual rarity and the many uses the world has for Rh and Pt proves how the markets are manipulated when you compare their prices to gold, to me it's crazy that they are cheaper than gold.
You can dig up pieces of gold, I don't believe that's the case with Rh and Pt, a large proportion of the world supply comes as a by product of nickel refining, Au is also recovered from copper refining in serious amounts but not to the extent PGMs are from other metal refining.
Silver is also at silly money in my opinion making it a throw away metal in many cases, the cost of recovery not covered by its value but a slowly diminishing resource all the same, again a large proportion of the world supply is a by product of copper refining rather than silver mining.
Most of the gold refined over the last few years is sitting in vaults gathering dust, not really needed except as a store of value, the modern world we know would cease to exist without PGMs and silver also but the prices reflect no such reality.
So is gold vastly over priced or the other metals vastly under priced, I suspect only time will tell.
I like the statement that now comes with many financial investments, values can fall as well as rise, the same goes for all investments.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 2, 2016)

Jpost has posted spam, disguised as useful information. That "copy and pasted" information is outdated and misleading at this point in time. And he has hidden his link or links with others to seem to blend in. I doubt he will ever return, unless it is to drop more spam. If I am wrong he can explain himself.

Jim


----------

